# Scorching Heat Press Plastisol on Bamboo Fabric



## fivelugninja (Oct 3, 2015)

I just bought a new heat press and It seems that I'm scorching it at the temperatures the plastisol seems to activate and adhere to fabric. The fabric is 95% Bamboo Rayon 5 % Spandex. Plastisol activates at 330 medium/heavy press at 18 seconds. Anything lower than that the transfer won't adhere to the shirt. Anything about 300 I start to see scorch marks. 

Anyone have any advice on the right temperature, hold time. The shirt is black and Ink is white plastisol.

Long time t-shirtforums fan, first time poster.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You need a low temperature transfer or vinyl made for polyester, although 330 is pretty low already. 18 seconds is a very long time to press plastisol, usually you'd press about 8 seconds. F&M has a product for nylon, 300f for 5-7 seconds; or their athletic formula is 325f for 5-7 seconds.


----------

